# 7-1 mixed bag



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

took nephew friday morning out to do some surf fishing. couldn't find any sand fleas so we used shrimp on the surf poles. it was non-stop for about 5hrs. we pulled out the light tackle and caught ladyfish, skip jacks, catfish and bluefish. nothing for the table but was awesome fun on light tackle. he had a blast and thats what its all about.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't discount the Bluefish if you have never had them. If cleaned right away and iced down, the fillets are pretty darn good! Like mullet or white trout, they don't freeze well and can get soft very quick.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

X2 on the blues.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Blues are some of my favorite. Like Devinsdad said, they don't freeze well.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

SHunter said:


> X2 on the blues.


They're great smoked.....................

Robin


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Good blackened, too. All in how you handle them.


----------



## jrsamp (Jul 21, 2011)

*Pompano*

when do the pompano run again?


----------

